# Finally got to work on my trailer.



## JasonLester (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok today was nice outside..sunny and fairly warm..

So my daughter and I pull the tin off the trailer and I pulled the old lights off. and temporarilly installed the new lights. I just need to run a ground light back...I am gonna haul it to work so I can pressure wash it and then blast the worst parts. I was happy to see the trailer is in better shape overall than I thought it was. Its still very solid. Just surface rust and paint pealing. 

Also got a GoPRO today for my motorcycle and Kayaking that I do. So my pics are from me playing with it...


----------



## JMichael (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the quality of the vids and pics done with a gopro hero. Very nice cameras.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 11, 2012)

I am just getting to play with it. But so far so good. I plan to mount it to my helmet for the ride to AK this year and then on they Kayak some.... It will probably see time on my tin first though... I need to come up with a way to mount it up high looking somewhat down while we are out fishing. I think it could make some cool memories with the kids.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 11, 2012)

BTW got the temporary ground wire ran today and got the lights working...new saftey chain. Picked up a new winch from Walmart for $21 on clearance... and a few other things. Gonna take it it work in the morning and start the power wash and then sand blast it, paint etc etc....

Oh and my daughter did a great job cleaning the hull..gave her some simple green and a scrub pad and away she went. Looking better and better.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 14, 2012)

Powerwashed the trailer and boat last night...took all the old flakey paint off...a little work with the wire brush today and I should be spraying primer on it tonight. I'll take some pics as I go. 

I know thats what everone looks at these threads for anyway. 

:LOL2:


----------



## catfishobsession (Mar 14, 2012)

I basically have the same trailer as you it looks like. I just did a complete resto on it and plan on posting pics in a new thread soon. I think it turned out ok for the limited amount of time I had committed to it. I'm interested to see your pics as you go!


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I got to spray the trailer with primer today. Would have liked to sand blasted it but it will have to do for now.

I'm posting on my phone I will try to post pics in a few


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's see if this works


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 14, 2012)

What is the make of your trailer? I have no clue on mine. No markings I have found yet. Got it from my grandpa so no real info on it.


----------



## catfishobsession (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no clue on the make. It looks like there used to be a tag at one time but its long gone.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 15, 2012)

If there was on mine it is long gone too. I should probably go ahead and reg it, or try before I finish on it in case they won't let me... Hmmm I may call and ask them today.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 15, 2012)

More progress today. Carpet and reinstall bunks. Reinstall lights. And fix the hitch and it should be done


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like I missed a spot in that last pic


----------

